# Remove/thin fruit on new fruit trees?



## moreau (Apr 26, 2012)

I planted a peach, an apricot, and four apple trees last fall. To my surprise, the peach, apricot, and one apple tree (Braeburn) have some fruit already. Do I need to remove the fruit from these trees so that they put their energy into getting established this first year? I have seen this recommended for berry bushes but I haven't been able to find an answer for trees. These are all semi-dwarf trees that are about 6 feet tall.

TIA, Jon


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

This is something I would like to know too. We have new apple and cherry trees that put out a few blossoms. Should we pluck them off? If not, should we pluck the fruits off when they start to form? Just the first year? Or for how many years? :scratch:


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

From what I learned from my parents, the first fruit production are all taken off to help the young trees put all their efforts into growing their 'infrastructure' of roots, trunk, branches and leafing out for more photosynthesis to come full circle to enhance that growth. Then, later fruit growth can be thinned out, removing some new fruit growth and leaving others in the cluster, to enhance the development of the remaining fruit instead of having too much and resulting in stunted fruit size. :hmmm:

Just be aware of which fruit trees might be bearing their fruit in alternating years. One lady that my mom knew had freaked out because she was not getting any fruit the second year of her tree's production and she thought she had ruined her trees!  But mom showed her, in one of mom's gardening books, that the lady's trees were ok and would be bearing fruit the NEXT year. They had a good chuckle together over the panicked conversation and the lady did have a plentiful harvest the following year. :lolsmash: 

You can also do an internet search on "thinning fruit from trees" and "thinning fruit crop to make larger fruit" to find your local state's resources for that kind of info, there are agriculturally based universities in every state that has an abundance of good info pertinent to their regions. Also, check with your local State Extension Service as they have a variety of bulletins and brochures that are helpful with many topics!:woohoo:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## moreau (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes, thanks for the good info.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

You're both welcome and good luck with HUGE beautiful crops of delicious fruit!


----------

